# You will love this NASA penlight



## Barbarin (May 3, 2017)

Now this project is on Kickstarter!



This is the story. I took a design of flashlight that was used by Apollo project astronauts and issued to all of them. In my honest opinion, a superb design made specifically to meet the requirements of the mission. It was 1968, the penlight was provided by ACR Electronics, but made by Fulton Industries. 

It was not easy to get the right dimensions, but finally I got them. I kept it externally almost identical to the original, but added a warm white high CRI LED (Cree XPL-HI), and matched it with a wide angle optic, as I considered that the light was intended to be used on the small available room of a capsule. This flashlight also has a "battery vampire" type circuit, providing 150 lm maximum output, but long, long hours of light. As you know using AA alkaline batteries will provide you many hours of reliable output, with no fast drop at the end of the battery life. And of course, I'm a diving flashlights manufacturer... so I made it waterproof. Not for diving, but to give it more reliability. 

Hope you like it. 





























Yes, I do find brass too heavy for a pocket flashlight... Not to mention if I had to send it to the moon and every gram was going to cost me thousands of US$. BUT I guess they just didn't made them from titanium because it was not easily available, at all. That was not my case.






Do you want to have a reproduction of a piece of history? Let me know.


*UPDATED: 4-5-2017
*
Here you are the first runtime I made. AS you can see the LED used was a neutral white one, whith very high CRI. On production I plan to use warm white, as it is much more similar to the original penlight.
The driver is getting 380 mA on the LED on T=0, and as you can see the efficiency of the underdriven XPL-HI is amazing. The test was performed with IKEA alkaline batteries, which are not the best ones but they do have a good quality. Alkaline batteries are not made for high drain, so that is the reason of the fast drop caused by the internal resistance. In exchange, an alkaline battery will self recover, and even 30 minutes after the test (batteries at that point had a 0,7V and 0,9 V voltage respectively) they did produced more than 100 lm for a minute or so. 

It seems little light for nowadays standards, but it is 10 times brighter than the original, and the flux is even too much for the environment of a capsule, on a the dark space. 







*UPDATE 5-V-2017. 
*
Replaced pictures for better quality ones. 

Changes to be done on final product. Knurling, needs to me more similar to the original one. Engraving, will be done deeper, as the original.

*UPDATE 16-V-2017 
*
New runtime chart added. *Improved circuit, improved cooling*, and definitive warm white LED (XPL-HI), high CRI. Alkaline IKEA batteries. 
Results, as you can see, are much better. Just maximum output is lower, but it is because of the LED color temperature. 

This light will give you *an integrated value of 102,94 lm during 3 hours 35 minutes *using alkalines. (to 50% of initial output) 

But as you now alkalines are not happy with this kind of work. Tomorrow I plan to update with a runtime chart with NiMH 2500 






*UPDATE 17-V-15 (1)

*Outdoor pictures, comparing the Barbolight Apollo penlight vs. a Nitecore NU20. 

The NU20 is supposed to produce 220 lm on high level. Well, my unit is putting out a nice amount of lumens for such a tiny headlamp, but the real output according to my integrating sphere is 155 lm, cold white, spot+corona. The Apollo is 100 lm with semi fresh batteries, warm white, high CRI, floody light. 































Hope you like them

*UPDATE 17-V-17 (2) 
*
Runtime chart with "dead" batteries. The batteries I used for the runtime test you can see above were allowed to rest for 24 hours. After that they are still good enough for more than 75 lm (average) during 45 minutes. 







UPDATE 19-5-17

Detail pictures of improved knurling and laser engraving depth.


----------



## Alone In The Dark (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

That looks pretty awesome to me. Please send me a PM with additional information.


----------



## staticx57 (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Would like more info please


----------



## tab665 (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

man thats awesome! i am definitely interested in one!


----------



## AndyF (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Very cool. Interested in the titanium version.


----------



## phosphor22 (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

I would like more information as well thanks - PM or via the thread


----------



## basshed (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Beautiful!


----------



## mk2rocco (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

I love it!


----------



## Nichia! (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Masterpiece


----------



## Nichia! (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

How much?


----------



## jalano1222 (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

More info and pricing for both brass and ti. Please pm me
Thanks


----------



## Tejasandre (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Nice.


----------



## RUSH FAN (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Count me in for titanium!


----------



## Capolini (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Very nice.Nice tint!

Looks like single mode?


----------



## Zandar (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

A little late to the party, but I'm interested, as well, in prices for both versions. And if you decide to make several to meet the demand I know at least one of my nephews would love one as well! Thanks


----------



## Str8stroke (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Totally awesome. I want!

What material did they use for NASA? I would assume Aluminum due to weight reasons. But, I could see how they could have used Ti? Anyways, Great work & a really cool tribute too. Thanks.


----------



## archimedes (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



Str8stroke said:


> Totally awesome. I want!
> 
> What material did they use for NASA? I would assume Aluminum due to weight reasons. But, I could see how they could have used Ti? Anyways, Great work & a really cool tribute too. Thanks.



Brass ....

http://spaceflownartifacts.com/flown_flashlights.html


----------



## sledhead (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Wonderful link Archimedes. :thumbsup: 

Barbarin.....I'd be interested in a titanium version!


----------



## Ray-o-light (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

I would be interested in a brass model. Thanks


----------



## calipsoii (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

If you do a run of brass I would purchase one.


----------



## troutpool (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Great idea, PM sent.


----------



## bugblatter (May 3, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Wow, nice! I would be interested in the titanium one


----------



## Alone In The Dark (May 4, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



archimedes said:


> Brass ....
> 
> http://spaceflownartifacts.com/flown_flashlights.html



That is a great link! Thank you for posting it.

.
.
.

EDIT: And with that being my 100th post, I have gone from being "enlightened" to a "flashaholic". I need one of these replica NASA flashlights to celebrate!


----------



## vadimax (May 4, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



archimedes said:


> Brass ....
> 
> http://spaceflownartifacts.com/flown_flashlights.html



Holy cow... ACR FA-5 #1024 is valued $26290  Must be IT crowd was fighting for this one 

I hope reproduction lights will be a bit cheaper  If price will be reasonable, I am in for both.


----------



## Barbarin (May 4, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Yes, pure single mode. Remember that "KISS" principle? It seems it was originated around that time.


----------



## Barbarin (May 4, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



Str8stroke said:


> Totally awesome. I want!
> 
> What material did they use for NASA? I would assume Aluminum due to weight reasons. But, I could see how they could have used Ti? Anyways, Great work & a really cool tribute too. Thanks.



Maybe my calculations are wrong but on the Apollo XII every gram on the moon had a cost of 3500 US$. Then why did they used brass, which is almost three times the weight of aluminun? The lights being used on Gemini project were similar penlights with 2xAA batteries, and made from aluminum alloy... so why change to a new and heavier design? After the tragedy of the Apollo I probably they wanted a material less flammable (aluminun will be a flare on pure oxygen atmosphere), and spark proof. Is the only reason I can think of. Nowadays they would have choosen titanium, which was not available on that time. (Check the interesting story behind the SR71 Blackbird and how did CIA managed to get the much needed titanium from the USSR).


----------



## Barbarin (May 4, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



staticx57 said:


> Would like more info please



Updated information on post #1.


----------



## hombreluhrs (May 4, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

I would take a brass.


----------



## tab665 (May 4, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

i would just like to bump my interest. thats a nice runtime graph, just imagine how well an energizer lithium would do. any kind of timeline on this project? seems to be a lot of interest already. id take whichever metal is available first, brass or titanium.


----------



## wyoben (May 4, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Very nice looking lights would be interested in one of them.
You will have to put me down for one of each.


----------



## Croquette (May 5, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

I would like more info please ...

Thank you.


----------



## Barbarin (May 5, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



Croquette said:


> I would like more info please ...
> 
> Thank you.



Dear flashaholics. 

Next week you will have information with new runtime charts using NiMH batteries, Energizer L91 and all the test done with a using the XPL-HI Warm White Hi CRI. Also IES files if you want to play with them. 

Best regards, 

Javier


----------



## vadimax (May 5, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

And what about price tag?


----------



## Barbarin (May 5, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



Croquette said:


> I would like more info please ...
> 
> Thank you.



Dear flashaholics. 

Next week you will have information with new runtime charts using NiMH batteries, Energizer L91 and all the test done with a using the XPL-HI Warm White Hi CRI. Also IES files if you want to play with them. 

Best regards, 

Javier


----------



## Barbarin (May 5, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



tab665 said:


> i would just like to bump my interest. thats a nice runtime graph, just imagine how well an energizer lithium would do. any kind of timeline on this project? seems to be a lot of interest already. id take whichever metal is available first, brass or titanium.



I can tell you no later than August if finally we decide to move ahead... Which is something that will happen pretty soon, within two weeks.


----------



## Barbarin (May 5, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Pictures updated on #1, and some information about the project as well. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## tab665 (May 9, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

thanks for the update. looking very much forward to this light!


----------



## mcbrat (May 9, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

very cool!


----------



## Exeter354 (May 9, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Love it! I'm in!!


----------



## Barbarin (May 16, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Update, new runtime chart added. Circuit improved as well as cooling on LED. This version is using the warm white LED that will be used on production. Incredible nice, warm white with high CRI, and hyper efficient, as it is a Cree XML-HI underdriven at 10% of its maximum output.


----------



## tab665 (May 16, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

just out of curiosity, why use the xpl- hi if just using a flood optic anyways? whatever reason, im super pumped about this light. hope its released earlier than expected so i can get one to take on vacation with me!


----------



## Barbarin (May 16, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

There are a few reasons. One, I buy this kind of LED for other projects, so my purchasing is optimised. Two, you can use it for flood, but also for narrow if you want. Three, underdriving a 10 Watt LED will give you amazing efficiency.
I´ll try to speed up everything!


----------



## Barbarin (May 17, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Updated post #1 with *outdoor beam shots *


----------



## phosphor22 (May 17, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Very nice - the beam shots help, and for me, the the warm tint floody beam seems great



Barbarin said:


> Updated post #1 with *outdoor beam shots *


----------



## Barbarin (May 17, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Updated on post #1 with a runtime test performed with depleted batteries.


----------



## grinsefalle (May 17, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Hi Javier,

and again, another project of you which I will keep an eye on!
A beautiful flashlight with spirit and made of a great material.

:thumbsup:
Michael


----------



## tab665 (May 17, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

the outdoor shots just keep adding onto the list of things to love about this light. i think for a single mode light, it seems like the perfect balance between enough light and too much light. nice runtime, no special betteries required, good tint, general use floody beam, and simple to use (on/off)! it certainly calls back to a simpler time of flashlights.


----------



## Barbarin (May 17, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



grinsefalle said:


> Hi Javier,
> 
> and again, another project of you which I will keep an eye on!
> A beautiful flashlight with spirit and made of a great material.
> ...


----------



## Barbarin (May 17, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



tab665 said:


> the outdoor shots just keep adding onto the list of things to love about this light. i think for a single mode light, it seems like the perfect balance between enough light and too much light. nice runtime, no special betteries required, good tint, general use floody beam, and simple to use (on/off)! it certainly calls back to a simpler time of flashlights.



An elegant flashlight for a more civilized age... 

Thanks for the input. Yes, it is a call back to the past. And regarding the output, if this light was to be used into a capsule, the amount of light I would choose would be much less, like 30 lm or so (enough to read books, write notes, read instruments... ) and that set up would get an incredible runtime, like 15 hour or longer. But for a general use light, 100 lm is a fair amount of flux; I've been walking around the woods during the night and it is a generous amount of light.


----------



## Barbarin (May 19, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Update on post #1. Pictures of improved knurling and laser engraving depth.


----------



## Random Dan (May 19, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

If you ever made one with 15 or so lumen output I'd definitely buy it.


----------



## mk2rocco (May 19, 2017)

New knurling and engraving looks really nice.


----------



## archimedes (May 19, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



Random Dan said:


> If you ever made one with 15 or so lumen output I'd definitely buy it.


I agree that 100 - 150 lm is way higher than I would prefer in this type of flashlight.

Maybe 10 - 30 lumens would be a far more useful output for me .... although I'd like it more towards the upper end of that range :shrug:


----------



## troutpool (May 19, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

I, too, would prefer something much closer to the output of the original NASA light.


----------



## tab665 (May 19, 2017)

i think a lower lumen output puts into more of a niche light category


----------



## Barbarin (May 20, 2017)

Thanks for your input, gentlemen.

Yes, I absolutely agree that 100 lm is too much for the intended use of the light as it was on the original. I mean, a light made to read instruments, maps, flight plans inside a capsule on an emergency. But again, being absolutely loyal to the original, I should not use an LED and a driver, but a bulb. I even thought the possibility of using a direct drive instead of a driver -which is something I havent discarded- as it will be even more reliable. 

But reading or working under such low light conditions is not recommended and we know that this is a real concern of NASA. So the question is: Was 15-20 lm the flux they wanted or just what was possible to achieve? 

What I'm trying to get is a balance of the old style outlook and ambience with nowadays technology for the intended use. Sticking as much as possible to the original design is possible, but at the end they are not going to be the original, because they are not. They are made now, in our time. So this is a give and take. I'm using AA batteries which are technologically dated, but I'm keeping the shape as much as possible. I'm using a warm white LED, and a floody lens with high CRI, which is what you need to read or find a cable into a circuit, for example. I'm making the light waterproof, which will make it virtually ATEX certified, which the original was not, giving it more performance, and skipping weak points of the original design. As I said, is a balance, but I don't discard making a lower output one, with a crazy runtime. 

Javier


----------



## vadimax (May 20, 2017)

Deeper knurling and engraving are superb. But still not a word about pricing...


----------



## Barbarin (May 20, 2017)

vadimax said:


> Deeper knurling and engraving are superb. But still not a word about pricing...



If I'm not saying the price, is not because I don't want to display it, is just because I don't know how much will it cost. Why? Because it is related to many factors which at the moment are not under my control. Anyway, I can give you *my goal*, which is *99 US$, shipping included*, to any place. That would be for the brass version, and around 35-40% higher for the titanium one. But to achieve that goal, I need a mass. I'm working on it.


----------



## vadimax (May 20, 2017)

Barbarin said:


> If I'm not saying the price, is not because I don't want to display it, is just because I don't know how much will it cost. Why? Because it is related to many factors which at the moment are not under my control. Anyway, I can give you *my goal*, which is *99 US$, shipping included*, to any place. That would be for the brass version, and around 35-40% higher for the titanium one. But to achieve that goal, I need a mass. I'm working on it.



Thank you so much.

And what about the output: I guess some 50 lm would be an excellent value for a close up reading. Have checked my IYP365 and its 125 lm look blinding at close range.


----------



## Barbarin (May 20, 2017)

vadimax said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> And what about the output: I guess some 50 lm would be an excellent value for a close up reading. Have checked my IYP365 and its 125 lm look blinding at close range.



luxes are blinding you, not lumens. the 60º TIR I'm using can't produce the effect of the reflector of the Lumintop in your eyes.


----------



## vadimax (May 20, 2017)

Barbarin said:


> luxes are blinding you, not lumens. the 60º TIR I'm using can't produce the effect of the reflector of the Lumintop in your eyes.



Well, may be you are right. Just checked Elzetta B343 in a dark room trying to cover roughly 5/6 of its floody lens. Of course, this evaluation precisely +- an elephant, but looks quite usable and not blinding


----------



## archimedes (May 20, 2017)

I simply don't use small AA flashlights like this for high output tasks, and would rather have the runtime ....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/415773


----------



## Barbarin (May 20, 2017)

archimedes said:


> I simply don't use small AA flashlights like this for high output tasks, and would rather have the runtime ....
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/415773



Very interesting link, but to my opinion there is a basic mistake on the opinions, and it is that everyone speaks about lumen but no one about angle, which is a very important factor. Within the same family of optics (real case), a 10º one will be and will feel to your eyes 4 times brighter than a 40º one. 60 lm with a 10º will be more "blinding" than 200 lm with a 40º one. The 40º is just more comfortable to your eyes, because it can cover greater are and does not create "hot spots" in great contrast with darker areas. From the distance of your head to a book in your hands, a floody lens will cover the whole book, while trying to read with a narrower angle emitter will be a nightmare and really tiring for your eyes.


----------



## oakcliff (May 20, 2017)

This is a really nice looking flashlight. Have you considered making it in raw copper?


----------



## archimedes (May 20, 2017)

I'm not so sure it is a "mistake" as it is just choosing a different variable to discuss 

There are plenty of other threads discussing beamshape and lux here too ....


----------



## Barbarin (May 20, 2017)

oakcliff said:


> This is a really nice looking flashlight. Have you considered making it in raw copper?



I have made prototypes in brass, titanium and stainless steel. Copper I haven't considered, but once the drawings and tooling are made, there won't be problem in making them from copper. But to be sincere I would like to make them galvanised!

Javier


----------



## vadimax (May 21, 2017)

Barbarin said:


> I have made prototypes in brass, titanium and stainless steel. Copper I haven't considered, but once the drawings and tooling are made, there won't be problem in making them from copper. But to be sincere I would like to make them galvanised!
> 
> Javier



Erm...


----------



## Barbarin (May 21, 2017)

OK, seriously speaking there are out there a few interesting alloys, based on Niquel, Cr, Mo... that are highly resistant to most chemicals. 




vadimax said:


> Erm...


----------



## timbo114 (May 21, 2017)

Would be amazing in RAW copper .... NASA Apollo era patina could be easily achieved


----------



## Barbarin (May 21, 2017)

timbo114 said:


> Would be amazing in RAW copper .... NASA Apollo era patina could be easily achieved



Well, the original was made from brass. And yes, that patina is quite easy to accelerate, I did it on an early sample with ammonia, but I think that the best way to get a patina with personality is to do it with your own use and hands, just takes longer.


----------



## lint (May 31, 2017)

I registered just to show support for this Apollo replica. You have my order when they are ready!


----------



## Barbarin (Jun 5, 2017)

lint said:


> I registered just to show support for this Apollo replica. You have my order when they are ready!



THANK YOU. SIR !!!


----------



## tab665 (Jun 5, 2017)

are you still shooting for an August release?


----------



## Barbarin (Jun 5, 2017)

tab665 said:


> are you still shooting for an August release?



Hopefully sooner than that. Want to see a promo video?


----------



## phosphor22 (Jun 5, 2017)

Barbarin said:


> Hopefully sooner than that. Want to see a promo video?



Yes!


----------



## tab665 (Jun 5, 2017)

Barbarin said:


> Hopefully sooner than that. Want to see a promo video?


absolutely!!!


----------



## egginator1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Barbarin said:


> Hopefully sooner than that. Want to see a promo video?



A promo would be great. I just registered....I'm in for both brass and Ti!! looks great!


----------



## Barbarin (Jun 6, 2017)

Here you are, for a few hours. Your opinions will be as usual more than welcome. Anyway, is just a "draft"


----------



## troutpool (Jun 6, 2017)

Well done, Barbarin. Looking forward to this light!


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 6, 2017)

I like the video, including narration, but was looking for a little more on the light at the end. Maybe next time?


----------



## grinsefalle (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice video, well done. I like the sound of the radio communication in the background and the interference of the video. It has a good atmosphere and leads towards your flashlight.
I agree with kaichu dento, some facts about the light, at least some buzzwords or a teaser about the technical data would not be amiss.

Michael


----------



## phosphor22 (Jun 7, 2017)

Love the video -- the footage, narration/sounds, and editing. Agree with ideas from other members that some information on specific features of the light would be a good addition.


----------



## jankowiak (Jun 10, 2017)

Very cool lite


----------



## tab665 (Jun 28, 2017)

hope things are still on track with this project! still looking forward to this very much!


----------



## Bok15 (Jun 28, 2017)

Just saw this and am very interested! Cant wait for a release!


----------



## Barbarin (Jul 18, 2017)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1111219402/apollo-penlight-project

We decided to make it this way. Is a great light!


----------



## Johnnyh (Jul 18, 2017)

Went over and made my contribution...since I'm the first official backer...I will of course receive serial number 00001 or something like that...right? [emoji6] But seriously, I really hope the goal is met! Good Luck!


----------



## bugblatter (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm in! Pretty excited. I hope it gets funded within the time limit, since it's all or nothing. Good luck!


----------



## Barbarin (Jul 19, 2017)

Thank you guys, help me please spread this project!!


----------



## sandalian (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Beautifully designed flashlight. I really like its simplicity in design.


----------



## Barbarin (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



sandalian said:


> Beautifully designed flashlight. I really like its simplicity in design.



thank you!

one present for you





[/IMG]


----------



## tab665 (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

backer #10!!! would it be against rules to start another thread in the main led flashlight forum? seems there is a lot more traffic in that part of the forum.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 21, 2017)

I think while it is still a "work-in-progress" it would be better to keep this thread here ... but after they go into production and general release, if OP wants, I can move this thread into the main "LED Flashlight" forum.


----------



## Barbarin (Jul 21, 2017)

archimedes said:


> I think while it is still a "work-in-progress" it would be better to keep this thread here ... but after they go into production and general release, if OP wants, I can move this thread into the main "LED Flashlight" forum.



This one is a flashlight that sooner or later will go into production, not necessarily as a KS project, but as a regular product. It is so different to our regular customer target that we decided to try this way, which speaking frankly is not showing as a very effective marketing way (unless you spend thousands of US$ on firms specialized on promoting crowdfunding projects). Regarding the product itself, we can say that it is fully developed and perfectly defined and tested to be put into production immediately. 

Thanks for your interest to you all.


----------



## parametrek (Jul 23, 2017)

Fair warning: I have no interest in buying one of these. But that is only because I've photographed an original from every angle and intend to one day make my own reproduction as my first lathe project 

As someone mostly interested in the historical aspect, the 100 lumen thing is really off-putting. Would Nasa have wanted more lumens? Probably. Would they have gone with 100 lumens? No way.

This light was made for what is called task lighting. And there are plenty of modern task lights on the market to get an idea for what could have been. The highest output I've seen in a task light is 55 lumens and they usually have lower modes. Some examples include the Surefire HL1 (19 lumens), Streamlight Sidewinder series (at least 4 different version, all 55 lumens max), Princeton Tec Charge MPLS (55 lumen max), and Princeton Tec Point MPLS (10 lumen max).

I'm also disappointed to see so much Loctite in the construction. It might turn away people who would buy your light with the intent of modding the driver to produce more historically accurate output, or who want to go all the way and use an incan bulb.


----------



## Barbarin (Jul 23, 2017)

parametrek said:


> Fair warning: I have no interest in buying one of these. But that is only because I've photographed an original from every angle and intend to one day make my own reproduction as my first lathe project
> 
> As someone mostly interested in the historical aspect, the 100 lumen thing is really off-putting. Would Nasa have wanted more lumens? Probably. Would they have gone with 100 lumens? No way.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your input. 

All those considerations were studied before making the first units, and we do not discard making a lower output version in the near future. But at this moment we have tried to make an updated and improved version, more useable and attractive to general public. It was not intended as a pure replica, because to start with we didn't wanted to use an incandescent bulb, but also according to our company philosophy we wanted to make a waterproof flashlight, more environmental resistant. I fully agree that in the darkness of a confined environment 100 lm is an overkill, but being practical the potential buyers of the light will be more probably sailors or regular people who will want to keep on their cars, homes, or give away as a present than astronauts or aircraft pilots. And on that case 100 lm are a fair amount of light while keeping a loooong runtime. Projects need to be attractive to "general public" to allow us to make sometimes things which are just interesting to a few. By the way, that Loctite is very easy to remove heating the light over 100ºC, and at that temperature the electronics are still safe (for a few seconds, which is all what you need to open the head). 

So, summarizing: It is waterproof, it has a LED, the lights distribution is achieved with a precision optic with a perfect distribution, it uses alkaline batteries (original were magnesium AA), and it puts out near 5 times what the original did... plus you will find written on it "BBL" instead or "ACR", and the date won't be 60-70's... This is why we avoid calling it a replica. A replica is another thing at least as we understand it, you can call this a "reborn". How would it be nowadays an astronaut light? For sure nothing similar to this one. 

Regards, 

Javier


----------



## Barbarin (Jul 23, 2017)

There is one consideration I forgot to add on the previous explanation. This light is using a very floody secondary optics, this means that most probably the lx value is quite similar to the original light, but the difference is that the area covered is much wider. Not "blinding" for close task work, just more light with more generous distribution.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 24, 2017)

Love the single mode, runtime/output levlels, optic, battery, materials and just general style & look of this thing. REally want one. Thanks for trying to start discussion in main led forum or else I wouldn't have known about it.





Barbarin said:


> Thank you for your input.
> 
> All those considerations were studied before making the first units, and we do not discard making a lower output version in the near future. But at this moment we have tried to make an updated and improved version, more useable and attractive to general public. It was not intended as a pure replica, *because to start with we didn't wanted to use an incandescent bulb*, but also according to our company philosophy we wanted to make a waterproof flashlight, more environmental resistant. I fully agree that in the darkness of a confined environment 100 lm is an overkill, but being practical the potential buyers of the light will be more probably sailors or regular people who will want to keep on their cars, homes, or give away as a present than astronauts or aircraft pilots. And on that case 100 lm are a fair amount of light while keeping a loooong runtime. Projects need to be attractive to "general public" to allow us to make sometimes things which are just interesting to a few. By the way, that Loctite is very easy to remove heating the light over 100ºC, and at that temperature the electronics are still safe (for a few seconds, which is all what you need to open the head).
> 
> ...



Hey go for it!


----------



## archimedes (Jul 24, 2017)

Ok, thread moved, at request of OP


----------



## Barbarin (Jul 24, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Ok, thread moved, at request of OP



Thank you Sir, 

I'm here to reply all your questions


----------



## archimedes (Jul 24, 2017)

Barbarin said:


> Thank you Sir,
> 
> I'm here to reply all your questions


It's been a pleasure chatting with you by PM, and I am continuing to follow your project with interest.


----------



## tab665 (Jul 24, 2017)

dang leon, i forgot about your love for single mode lights!


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 25, 2017)

Yeah id even nasa fan but it's like this one was made for me.

Only way I could like it more is if it had stayed like the prototype which i understand had a higher cct.


----------



## Barbarin (Jul 25, 2017)

leon2245 said:


> Yeah id even nasa fan but it's like this one was made for me.
> 
> Only way I could like it more is if it had stayed like the prototype which i understand had a higher cct.



Once you try the 3000ºK high CRI you won't want to get rid of it. If still you don't like it , I will replace the LED for you.


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Jul 25, 2017)

I love warm flood! The 2800k XPL in my Spy Tri-V3 was perfect!


----------



## Gt390 (Jul 25, 2017)

So maybe I missed it but how do we purchase and how much? This light looks awesome. I have an eiger high cri that is similer but the warmer tint and longer run time on this is great.


----------



## troutpool (Jul 25, 2017)

Gt390 said:


> So maybe I missed it but how do we purchase and how much? This light looks awesome. I have an eiger high cri that is similer but the warmer tint and longer run time on this is great.




To purchase, click on the Kickstarter link at the top of post Number 1 in this thread.


----------



## Newguy2012 (Jul 26, 2017)

The light doesn't have any springs on the tail or head?


----------



## Barbarin (Jul 26, 2017)

Newguy2012 said:


> The light doesn't have any springs on the tail or head?



No, it does not. Neither the original. This kind of design, which is the simplest one, does not need it, and the only reason for it would be to avoid the potential sound of the batteries moving inside, which is insignificant. The contact is perfect and super reliable. 

Javier


----------



## Newguy2012 (Jul 26, 2017)

Barbarin said:


> No, it does not. Neither the original. This kind of design, which is the simplest one, does not need it, and the only reason for it would be to avoid the potential sound of the batteries moving inside, which is insignificant. The contact is perfect and super reliable.
> 
> Javier



Wouldn't the spring help with impact? Have you done any drop test on the light? Did you update runtime with NiMH yet? Is the tail slightly chamfered? What titanium grade did you use for the prototype? You said alloy in the comments so I'm guessing grade 5 since it's the most common grade. Why don't people use grade 2? It has better thermal dissipation than grade 5.


----------



## Barbarin (Jul 27, 2017)

Newguy2012 said:


> Wouldn't the spring help with impact? Have you done any drop test on the light? Did you update runtime with NiMH yet? Is the tail slightly chamfered? What titanium grade did you use for the prototype? You said alloy in the comments so I'm guessing grade 5 since it's the most common grade. Why don't people use grade 2? It has better thermal dissipation than grade 5.



Hello, thanks for your questions. 

Yes, springs do help with contact as they will absorbe the changes in height of the batteries if they are smashed because of a violent shock. But in this case, as the length of the inner tube can be adjusted to the length of the battery set, then there will be no problem. 

Yes, we have done drop test, and there is no signs of damage or failure. Lens are retained with an o-ring that will prevent cracking on it even on the even of a strong shock, and the PCB is small in diameter and thick, impossible to break unless you use a hammer and a nail. 

Regarding the NiMH test, yes, we did it but we didn't saved the record... kind of stupid on our side. We will repeat it. 

The titanium prototypes were made as you said with grade 5, as long as it is already an overkill. Heat dissipation is not an issue on a 1 Watt flashlight designed the way this one is... specially using an XPL-HI driven at 350 mA. Grade 5 has higher availability, I mean, you can get almost in no time every shape, diameter, wall... 

Javier


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 27, 2017)

Newguy2012 said:


> The light doesn't have any springs on the tail or head?



Wow i didn't catch that on my mental twisty spec checklist, and he even posted a diagram. It's been a while, thanks for pointing that out. 

BUt I'm certain that if this design was good enough for NASA it'll be good enough for C.P. enthusaholics. 

ntm LED vs. incan no less.


----------



## Barbarin (Jul 27, 2017)

leon2245 said:


> Wow i didn't catch that on my mental twisty spec checklist, and he even posted a diagram. It's been a while, thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> BUt I'm certain that if this design was good enough for NASA it'll be good enough for C.P. enthusaholics.
> 
> ntm LED vs. incan no less.



One of the most reliable lights I ever had in my life was an Infinity (pre CMG). Nowadays would look ultra dim, but on that time it was always on my pocket on my much more frequent then caving trips. One day I submerged one to -30 meters. It was not intended to, but that light was really bombproof based on its simplicity. Twisty, no springs... the only weak point was the unanodized threads, for me a critical point when it comes to aluminun. It suffered hundreds of drops, and other than being scratched and occasionally smashed batteries, it always worked. Alks still have some advantages, when using them they have an "autodim" function and they do "self recover"

Javier


----------



## Barbarin (Jul 28, 2017)

I think you will probably like this pictures !


----------



## Burgess (Jul 29, 2017)

Just out of Curiosity --


What bulb did the original use ? ? ?



Let me guess . . . .

# 222 ?


# PR-4 ?


----------



## Barbarin (Jul 29, 2017)

Burgess said:


> Just out of Curiosity --
> 
> 
> What bulb did the original use ? ? ?
> ...


----------



## Barbarin (Jul 29, 2017)

Burgess said:


> Just out of Curiosity --
> 
> 
> What bulb did the original use ? ? ?
> ...



I can't tell you for sure... but I would say a PR type, PR6 or PR4, as long as that is the one most used by Fulton, which is the real manufacturer (ACR was the contractor, but Fulton the manufacturer) 

Javier


----------



## Barbarin (Jul 31, 2017)

The project has been successfully funded, and still 11 days to finish! 

Thanks to everyone... now it is the moment of a "teaser". It's been inspired by the Apollo penlight, but it is made from titanium, has a 18650 battery. and instead of 350 mA on a warm LED is putting 1000 mA on a Neutral one. Is an early prototype anyway, perhaps more a concept of an ultracompact light, there are some mixed parts, different knurling... 






Javier


----------



## Johnnyh (Jul 31, 2017)

Great news Javier! Again, I was the very first backer, so in honor of this, serial # 0001 will be great. You do fill the orders in sequential order, right? Ok...great! That Ti 18650 looks very nice! Hope you can load it with a High CRI Nichia 4500k.


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 31, 2017)

I don't really understand how this all works now that it's backed and ready to run. How do we purchase one??


----------



## tab665 (Jul 31, 2017)

thermal guy said:


> I don't really understand how this all works now that it's backed and ready to run. How do we purchase one??


the kickstarter campaign isnt over. meaning you can still back it and get a light.


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 31, 2017)

That's what I'm asking? Is that the only way to buy one or will they be on his site?


----------



## Johnnyh (Jul 31, 2017)

Normally, once the product is fully backed and the campaign ends, the product becomes available to the general public on a website. . Sometimes it costs more but not always. Not sure of his post-campaign pricing plan. Hopefully, Javier will chime in soon for you.


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 31, 2017)

Johnnyh said:


> Normally, once the product is fully backed and the campaign ends, the product becomes available to the general public on a website. . Sometimes it costs more but not always. Not sure of his post-campaign pricing plan. Hopefully, Javier will chime in soon for you.



Thanks. That's what I was hoping for. Not sure how stuff works with the Kickstarter thing.


----------



## emarkd (Jul 31, 2017)

thermal guy said:


> Not sure how stuff works with the Kickstarter thing.



The "kickstarter thing" stands alone. Its a singular event. Someone or some company announces a product or project, folks can buy in if they want to support it, and if enough people buy in the project is considered a success, the money is collected, the widgets are made and the folks get the reward for the level of support they bought in at. After that, its over as far as kickstarter is concerned. Now the "idea" is that the profits from the kickstarter run would be used to fund further production of whatever widget is in question, but there's no guarantee of that. Its all up to the person or company running the campaign.


----------



## mcbrat (Jul 31, 2017)

yep! I've backed a few kickstarter campaigns over the years, and have never had a back experience yet....


----------



## Newguy2012 (Jul 31, 2017)

Johnnyh said:


> Great news Javier! Again, I was the very first backer, so in honor of this, serial # 0001 will be great. You do fill the orders in sequential order, right? Ok...great! That Ti 18650 looks very nice! Hope you can load it with a High CRI Nichia 4500k.



The nichia 219bv1 with the extra r9? The r9080 spec. I heard great things about them but sourcing them is always the problem.


----------



## Johnnyh (Jul 31, 2017)

Newguy2012 said:


> The nichia 219bv1 with the extra r9? The r9080 spec. I heard great things about them but sourcing them is always the problem.



That would be my choice if anyone should ask!


----------



## Johnnyh (Jul 31, 2017)

emarkd said:


> ....Now the "idea" is that the profits from the kickstarter run would be used to fund further production of whatever widget is in question, but there's no guarantee of that. Its all up to the person or company running the campaign.



Good point. Looking back at the successfully funded Kickstarter campaigns I helped, many have indeed gone to mass production but some have not. Thanks.


----------



## Barbarin (Aug 3, 2017)

Johnnyh said:


> Great news Javier! Again, I was the very first backer, so in honor of this, serial # 0001 will be great. You do fill the orders in sequential order, right? Ok...great! That Ti 18650 looks very nice! Hope you can load it with a High CRI Nichia 4500k.



I have been using the prototype for night hiking the past days, and I must say that because of its size and beam angle is really a great light for those purposes. The circuits I'm using has three levels 1000, 350 and 50 mAh, and most of the time I was on the medium level and it is enough light for walking at medium speed. I also do think that a flashlight like this should had a neutral white high CRI LED.


----------



## Barbarin (Aug 3, 2017)

thermal guy said:


> That's what I'm asking? Is that the only way to buy one or will they be on his site?



Once the goal has been reached you can still "overfund" and get your penlight until the project is closed. Yes, we do hope to go into mass production, but you can be sure that it that they will be a different product. I'm not saying better or worse, just different, because we do think that our backers deserve the exclusivity of a special and unique limited series.


----------



## Barbarin (Aug 3, 2017)

Here you are the runtime graphic with NiMH batteries. I limited the test to 6 hours because I thought the batteries would not last that much... fool of me.


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 3, 2017)

Bravo on the Apollo penlight!

-Mayo


----------



## Randall Foreman (Aug 3, 2017)

Extremely cool, but I would like to know how the production model would be "different". With so much support I can't imagine these not being a hot seller... so what is this difference? Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Barbarin (Aug 4, 2017)

Randall Foreman said:


> Extremely cool, but I would like to know how the production model would be "different". With so much support I can't imagine these not being a hot seller... so what is this difference? Just curious. Thanks!



Thank you. What I want to mean with "being different" is that it will have some changes, not important, but the ones who have supported the project deserve having something that will be different, unique.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 4, 2017)

"You will love this NASA penlight's runtime graph."


----------



## Johnnyh (Aug 4, 2017)

Barbarin said:


> Thank you. What I want to mean with "being different" is that it will have some changes, not important, but the ones who have supported the project deserve having something that will be different, unique.



How about the date engraving? Only the lights for original backers have the moon landing date? Just a thought.


----------



## STREAMHAWAII (Aug 4, 2017)

Where do I go to get this?


----------



## Johnnyh (Aug 4, 2017)

STREAMHAWAII said:


> Where do I go to get this?



Kickstarter, search "apollo penlight" , you should find it.


----------



## troutpool (Aug 4, 2017)

STREAMHAWAII said:


> Where do I go to get this?



Just click on the link at the very top of post number 1 in this thread.


----------



## Tribull (Aug 4, 2017)

Sorry if I missed it, but does it have a clip?


----------



## Johnnyh (Aug 4, 2017)

No...no clip. But I'll l bet somebody here will figure out something that will fit!


----------



## Randall Foreman (Aug 4, 2017)

Barbarin said:


> Thank you. What I want to mean with "being different" is that it will have some changes, not important, but the ones who have supported the project deserve having something that will be different, unique.



Extremely cool. I just became a backer! The video nearly brought a tear to my eye. I have been interested in the space program since I was a kid, and grew up loving the Apollo 13 movie. I look forward to my light!


----------



## Barbarin (Aug 4, 2017)

leon2245 said:


> "You will love this NASA penlight's runtime graph."



Then here you are more: In this case we allowed the alkaline to rest 3 hours when they seemed to be completely depleted. The capacity to self recover is one of the most interesting on the nowadays almost disregarded alkalines.


----------



## Barbarin (Aug 4, 2017)

Johnnyh said:


> How about the date engraving? Only the lights for original backers have the moon landing date? Just a thought.



We thought about that possibility, but we are thinking others. We will keep you informed via survey. 

Javier


----------



## Barbarin (Aug 4, 2017)

ASTM B117, SALT SPRAY TEST

We are testing one Barbolight V04 and samples of the Apollo made from 316 stainless steel, one brass alloy (not the production one, but a new one we wanted to test. Let's see what we have in 100 hours.






Javier


----------



## Randall Foreman (Aug 5, 2017)

Barbarin said:


> We thought about that possibility, but we are thinking others. We will keep you informed via survey.
> 
> Javier



I personally would prefer to have this year's date on it. Like the OP has stated, this isn't so much an exact replica as it is a continuation of sorts. I think having the moon landing dates would be cheesy. Maybe have a special edition some day with an incandescent bulb and the moon landing dates as a closer replica?


----------



## emarkd (Aug 5, 2017)

Randall Foreman said:


> I personally would prefer to have this year's date on it. Like the OP has stated, this isn't so much an exact replica as it is a continuation of sorts. I think having the moon landing dates would be cheesy. Maybe have a special edition some day with an incandescent bulb and the moon landing dates as a closer replica?



That decision has been made. There was a poll conducted of the backers on kickstarter and the moon landing date was selected. Sounds like getting a current date on a later production light may be an option, but the lights sold through the kickstarter campaign are going to have the moon landing date.


----------



## Randall Foreman (Aug 5, 2017)

emarkd said:


> That decision has been made. There was a poll conducted of the backers on kickstarter and the moon landing date was selected. Sounds like getting a current date on a later production light may be an option, but the lights sold through the kickstarter campaign are going to have the moon landing date.



I'm cool with it I suppose. Can't wait to have my little space light! I plan to use it on the job. If this thing breaks or a part goes bad inside, will it be repairable? Is it more of a collectors piece that shouldn't be used on the job?


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 5, 2017)

Barbarin said:


> Then here you are more: In this case we allowed the alkaline to rest 3 hours when they seemed to be completely depleted. The capacity to self recover is one of the most interesting on the nowadays almost disregarded alkalines.



Are the colors reversed here then? Blue alkaline, white NiMH?


----------



## Randall Foreman (Aug 5, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

I have a question Barbarin, will each flashlight have it's own unique serial number?


----------



## Barbarin (Aug 6, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



Randall Foreman said:


> I have a question Barbarin, will each flashlight have it's own unique serial number?




Yes, every Barbolight has its own serial number


----------



## Barbarin (Aug 6, 2017)

Randall Foreman said:


> I'm cool with it I suppose. Can't wait to have my little space light! I plan to use it on the job. If this thing breaks or a part goes bad inside, will it be repairable? Is it more of a collectors piece that shouldn't be used on the job?



Of course it is a working flashlight, as every Barbolight, made to be used and abused. And yes, although some parts are sealed is possible to open them and replace every part needed. Which is on the other hand quite difficult to happen. It is waterproof, has an XPL-HI under driven at 10% of its maximum power, and the power dissipation is over-engineered... But yes, is future proof.


----------



## Barbarin (Aug 6, 2017)

leon2245 said:


> Are the colors reversed here then? Blue alkaline, white NiMH?



Correct. The alkaline behavior seems weird, but what you can see is a real word test. It works like this.


----------



## Randall Foreman (Aug 6, 2017)

Barbarin said:


> Of course it is a working flashlight, as every Barbolight, made to be used and abused. And yes, although some parts are sealed is possible to open them and replace every part needed. Which is on the other hand quite difficult to happen. It is waterproof, has an XPL-HI under driven at 10% of its maximum power, and the power dissipation is over-engineered... But yes, is future proof.



Thank you, that sounds great! I wish you luck in this and future endeavors. I am looking forward to this light!!


----------



## arKmm (Aug 9, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

This is such a brilliant project. BBL you should be proud of what you've accomplished! An excellent example of thinking outside the box and producing an amazing tool.

My only feedback would be that although I understand you can't allow people to individually select what date of manufacture to have on it, or even give a wide range because it'd not be viable, all I'd ask is that you give people the choice of:

A ) the apollo historic date (7-68)
B ) genuine month/year of manufacture

That way everyone can be happy, and it'd still be easy to manage manufacturing wise.


----------



## Barbarin (Aug 9, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



arKmm said:


> This is such a brilliant project. BBL you should be proud of what you've accomplished! An excellent example of thinking outside the box and producing an amazing tool.
> 
> My only feedback would be that although I understand you can't allow people to individually select what date of manufacture to have on it, or even give a wide range because it'd not be viable, all I'd ask is that you give people the choice of:
> 
> ...



Thanks for your kind words. Yes, this kind of polls have some risks... If we send to every people what they have asked, this will result in risk of mesh with the shippings. But we are studying it or offering another option... I will let you know very soon. 

Javier


----------



## arKmm (Aug 9, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



Barbarin said:


> Thanks for your kind words. Yes, this kind of polls have some risks... If we send to every people what they have asked, this will result in risk of mesh with the shippings. But we are studying it or offering another option... I will let you know very soon.
> 
> Javier



You're welcome. I look forward to hearing what you have planned as the only thing putting me off is the inability to have a genuine manufacture date, but I imagine I am in the minority and most people would prefer the historic date.


----------



## Randall Foreman (Aug 11, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



arKmm said:


> You're welcome. I look forward to hearing what you have planned as the only thing putting me off is the inability to have a genuine manufacture date, but I imagine I am in the minority and most people would prefer the historic date.



I really would have preferred the real manufacturing date as well, since this isn't really a replica per se. If it had the original incandescent bulb and lens design, sure, but with LEDs and a new company (Barbolight) making them? Doesn't make much sense to me but I suppose people wanted the 1968 date for nostalgia purposes.

I still have my pledge in and want one but someday I would love to buy another if offered with the real date of manufacture!


----------



## Barbarin (Aug 12, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Hi all, 

We are so happy with the result of the funding campaign, and we have felt so much supported by you all that we have decided that or way of saying thank you is to allow each customer which date will be engraved on his light, real date or 7-1968. 

But not just that. We have been working on a version without TIR lens, but with a traditional reflector and a sapphire lens. Well, we have it, and the backers are going to be able to choose from.

Best regards, 

Javier


----------



## Randall Foreman (Aug 12, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



Barbarin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are so happy with the result of the funding campaign, and we have felt so much supported by you all that we have decided that or way of saying thank you is to allow each customer which date will be engraved on his light, real date or 7-1968.
> 
> ...



This is so cool!! Thank you Javier, that is a great thing and so glad the project funding is a success!!


----------



## emarkd (Aug 12, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



Barbarin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are so happy with the result of the funding campaign, and we have felt so much supported by you all that we have decided that or way of saying thank you is to allow each customer which date will be engraved on his light, real date or 7-1968.
> 
> ...



This is great, thank you! Will the reflector version use the same XP-L HI emitter or will you go with something floodier, like a normal domed XP-L?


----------



## lumen aeternum (Aug 17, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*



Barbarin said:


> (Check the interesting story behind the SR71 Blackbird and how did CIA managed to get the much needed titanium from the USSR).



Link ?


----------



## StudFreeman (Aug 19, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Is this light available to pre-order still?


lumen aeternum said:


> Link ?


Found through Wikipedia, which cited a BBC article:"The airplane is 92% titanium inside and out. Back when they were building the airplane the United States didn't have the ore supplies – an ore called rutile ore. It's a very sandy soil and it's only found in very few parts of the world. The major supplier of the ore was the USSR. Working through Third World countries and bogus operations, they were able to get the rutile ore shipped to the United States to build the SR-71."


----------



## OutdoorsRandD (Aug 19, 2017)

*Re: You will love this NASA flashlight*

Oh wow! What a cool idea! Too late to the party tough. 🙁 Been hiking the AT & off the grid. Are there going to be any more for sale? Saw the Kickstarter campaign ended just a week ago.


----------



## Barbarin (Oct 11, 2017)

Once the head has been redesigned to accept both, TIR lense and reflector + glass and both solutions tested again to meet our standards, production was launched and we have everything almost ready; now parts will be brushed, then the laser marking will be done, it will take very little to be shipped to every owner. 

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Oct 11, 2017)

Looking fantastic!

A light from History, reborn.

Are people going to use them or keep them on a shelf?

Myself, it's a user.


----------



## Barbarin (Oct 11, 2017)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Looking fantastic!
> 
> A light from History, reborn.
> 
> ...



Most probably will be used... even for those who think they won't use it. It is a very confortable light: warm, high CRI, nice distribution... and easy to put in pocket.


----------



## egginator1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Are these still available to purchase?


----------



## Johnnyh (Oct 11, 2017)

Great! Looking forward! I will definitely use mine in the real world. Things like this need to be used so others can appreciate it as well.


----------



## Barbarin (Oct 11, 2017)

egginator1 said:


> Are these still available to purchase?



They will be after some time. By now they were just made for the kickstarter project supporters. We have made SS and Ti prototypes that I hope to release one day... It all will depend on the success of the current line. 

Javier


----------



## troutpool (Dec 19, 2017)

Has anyone received one of these lights yet?


----------



## emarkd (Dec 19, 2017)

Not I. No shipping notice either. Last update made it sound like they're close, but I guess not quite there yet. I'm looking forward to mine though.


----------



## tab665 (Dec 19, 2017)

i too am anticipating this light. i feel like i recall Javier mentioning that there would not be tracking provided for the lights in the comment section of kickstarter. i guess itll be one of those "pleasant surprises" when it shows up. to be honest though, the project has been delayed to the point that im not sure if i ever provided my shipping address to begin with.

edit: was anyone else bummed out about the TIR lens being dropped all together in favor of the reflector without any kind of beam comparison?


----------



## troutpool (Dec 19, 2017)

Well, wouldn't you know it: I inquire here this morning, and boom my light shows up this afternoon. Delivered by UPS. Very nicely done, indeed! And the beam is perfect for the light's intended uses. I am very pleased. There is a little battery rattle when the light is off, but that is easily cured.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 19, 2017)

troutpool said:


> Well, wouldn't you know it: I inquire here this morning, and boom my light shows up this afternoon. Delivered by UPS. Very nicely done, indeed! And the beam is perfect for the light's intended uses. I am very pleased. There is a little battery rattle when the light is off, but that is easily cured.


Congrats !

Photo ... ?


----------



## tab665 (Dec 19, 2017)

troutpool said:


> Well, wouldn't you know it: I inquire here this morning, and boom my light shows up this afternoon. Delivered by UPS. Very nicely done, indeed! And the beam is perfect for the light's intended uses. I am very pleased. There is a little battery rattle when the light is off, but that is easily cured.


thats awesome, hopefully that means more people will get theirs in the next couple days as well then. unfortunately, since its so close to Christmas i have given my wife permission to intercept said package and gift it to me.


----------



## mhphoto (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm crushed that I missed the kickstarter campaign. :mecry:

I'll be first in line to purchase from the next batch. PLEASE LET THERE BE A NEXT BATCH!


----------



## emarkd (Dec 23, 2017)

Got mine! Its beautiful!


----------



## tab665 (Dec 23, 2017)

I got mine today as well ( me and the wife exchanged gifts today). couple gripes, one the "on/off" that's engraved serves no purpose at all. if anything it makes it confusing which way to turn the head or body (this is my wife's observation, as I know how twisties work). second, she crushed the first set of batteries I put in it. lastly, and this is all me, I'm not a fan of this reflector set up. way too much spot for my liking. we were told early on in this thread not to worry about the lumen output because the lux would be extremely low with the the optic. that is no longer the case, the light is straight up blinding close up. it does make for a very useful general purpose beam... but I was expecting more of a close up power outage type light. I believe that's what would have been delivered if the switch wasn't made to reflector after the project was funded. nice light though, but under delivered in what I was expecting


----------



## grndslm (Dec 26, 2017)

I would be VERY interested in a SS Barbolight, but I would kindly ask that you add a STRONG *carbon steel* pocket clip (similar to the Pelican 1910 / 1920 lights), otherwise I'll likely never carry it with me.


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 26, 2017)

Anyone take theirs apart yet? Would LOVE one of these with a 219C 2700K R9050 on it


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Dec 26, 2017)

grndslm said:


> I would be VERY interested in a SS Barbolight, but I would kindly ask that you add a STRONG *carbon steel* pocket clip (similar to the Pelican 1910 / 1920 lights), otherwise I'll likely never carry it with me.



I hate to say this, but the pocket clip would ruin the look of it being a replica of the original. Having said that, these do look very cool. I would have hoped for a light output that would be similar to the incandescent light but just with much longer run time.


----------



## bugblatter (Dec 26, 2017)

Just got mine today (joy!), day after Christmas. Can't wait to mess with it. It's been so long, it's made me extra excited.


----------



## emarkd (Dec 27, 2017)

staticx57 said:


> Anyone take theirs apart yet? Would LOVE one of these with a 219C 2700K R9050 on it



I gotta say, this was my plan as well. But honestly this warm XP-L HI they're using is very good, so I'm not in a hurry to mod it anymore. That said, I did go ahead and try to disassemble it, just cause  The two halves of the head unscrewed easily, no sign of glue. After that it looks like the entire light engine should screw out in one piece, making it a pretty easy mod. I was unable to get mine out though, but then its not easy to get a grip on that little thing either. Some channelocks or something may be required, but with risk of marring up the brass, I didn't attempt it.


----------



## egginator1 (Dec 27, 2017)

R these going to be available post kickstarter?


----------



## tab665 (Dec 27, 2017)

just going to think out loud here... i wouldnt mind if in the future there was another light that is "inspired" by the NASA light. im digging mine but would prefer certain things to not be 100% accurate to the original. for instance, if there was a slight flare in the tail to aid in tailstanding; while also adding the needed heft to make the light more balanced. that would also add material in the tail area to screw on a pocket clip. with all that said, mine has been riding comfortable in my pocket since i got it on the 23rd. it sits in the pocket well without a clip. i also took mine for a dip the other night. got water in it which i was able to track down to the lens oring not being seated properly. i was able to get it apart and get things in proper order however. still not a fan of the optic change mid-project or the engraved "on/off" markings which signify nothing and adds confusion to operating the light.


edit: just realized why the "on/off" engraving is so confusing. looking at pre-production runs it looks correct. something got off on the production run.


----------



## bugblatter (Dec 28, 2017)

I am pretty happy with mine so far, but I haven't gotten to testing it much yet. Just some initial thoughts...

@tab665: Yeah, the On/Off markings are interesting. With on/off tick marks, you would expect something on the head to align them to. Indeed, in googled pictures of the originals, there seems to be a little triangle engraved on the head (no such mark on mine). This is problematic I think to get exactly right in manufacturing, and what if the batteries you use are a little longer - wouldn't that throw the alignment off?

Another thing, and maybe/probably I'm wrong, but in a way it might look more authentic. According to my amateur googling of original photos: the "OFF" mark looks in the right place compared to googled pictures, aligned with model number engraved to right. Functionally (I think), the "ON" mark should be less that a quarter turn or so _below_ the "OFF" mark, so you should see both in a photo showing the rest of the engraved text (model/serial/date) - let's call this the front. This is what you see in Javier's kickstarter "prototype" photos, as well as in googled photos of 1970+ flashlights. But in 1968-1969 flashlights I saw (like Armstrong's), the "ON" is missing, which means it must be in the back somewhere, just like ours (which is a quarter-turn _above_ the "OFF"). Well that's my theory, makes me feel better.


----------



## bugblatter (Dec 28, 2017)

tab665 said:


> got water in it which i was able to track down to the lens oring not being seated properly.


Is this something you can tell from just looking at it (vs taking it apart)? I guess it doesn't matter, as I don't imagine ever getting this one that wet.


----------



## LJUSMC (Jan 2, 2018)

Are these still available?


----------



## tab665 (Jan 2, 2018)

bugblatter said:


> Is this something you can tell from just looking at it (vs taking it apart)? I guess it doesn't matter, as I don't imagine ever getting this one that wet.


sory for the late reply. yes, when examinig the lens o-ring i noticed it seems there was a section of it missing. Turns out it had just gotten bound up/ pinched and stuck behind the window instead of in front. it was a quick fix.


----------



## bugblatter (Jan 2, 2018)

tab665 said:


> sory for the late reply. yes, when examinig the lens o-ring i noticed it seems there was a section of it missing. Turns out it had just gotten bound up/ pinched and stuck behind the window instead of in front. it was a quick fix.


Thanks, that's exactly what I was imagining when you mentioned it (mine looks ok).


----------



## Barbarin (Jan 11, 2018)

Hello all, 

Well I would like to use this post to explain some of the issues you have found on the lights and of course to thank you once again your support. 

1. ON-OFF. On this light is "useless" and so was on the original. Some late productions had a mark on the head, but if you are familiar with this kind of construction, it is almost impossible to make make match the position of the marks with the engraving. Even the small tolerance of the battery length, the tolerance of light among different brands, or the deformation they will suffer when used, will be enough to get the mark our of the line. We copied the first series, with its good an bad things. 

2. Beam shape. At first we decided to use an acrylic lense and that way we were getting a quite floody beam. But that was not the most similar to the original one, although technically was a very good solution and more reliable than the glass one... we finally decided to switch to the sapphire glass + reflector solution, as aesthetically was way better looking, despite its price was 5 times higher and required another o-ring and some changes on design. That was the most floody we got and with the most intense orange peel we could got on the limited time we had. Overall most of the people was very happy with the change... but I understands those of you who were expecting other product. We can offer a refund, an acrylic lense or a discount if we release a new one (which I do hope we will). 

3. LED. Trust me, the XPL-HI is better than the Nichia, and its price is way higher. We wanted something ultra reliable, and using a 10 watt capable LED driven at 1 Watt resulted on extraordinary efficiency. They were not easy or cheap to get. 

4. Tab665. I want to publicly apologize for the water issue. They are suppose to be waterproof lights, and the thing with the o-ring is not acceptable. I will send you a replacement one if you want so. 

5. Are there more available? Yes, a few more. Contact me by PM, please. 

6. Will we make more? Yes. SS? Maybe. ? Clips? Who knows?

Best regards, 

Javier


----------



## dhunley1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Barbarian, I tried to send you a PM, but it looks like your inbox is full. Can you PM me details on pricing for this light? I'm very interested.


----------



## Barbarin (Jan 11, 2018)

dhunley1 said:


> Barbarian, I tried to send you a PM, but it looks like your inbox is full. Can you PM me details on pricing for this light? I'm very interested.



PM sent, Sir. And of course I have deleted some messages. 

Javier


----------



## BugoutBoys (Jan 11, 2018)

WOW I WANT ONE TOO!!!!


----------



## Barbarin (Jan 12, 2018)

BugoutBoys said:


> WOW I WANT ONE TOO!!!!



PM Sent!


----------



## ajohnson (Jan 23, 2018)

I am also interested if there's any left...sent you a PM


----------



## dhunley1 (Feb 14, 2018)

Barbarin,

I just tried to respond to your PM, but your inbox is full.


----------



## calipsoii (Feb 14, 2018)

I'd just like the one I backed on Kickstarter to arrive. =/ After receiving a single emailed reply asking me to be patient it would seem I'm in the somewhat large group of people who never received a light and now cannot contact Javier to ask for an update.


----------



## chakrawal (Feb 14, 2018)

I want 1 titanium please.


----------



## d13avo (Feb 15, 2018)

Are these only available in brass and titanium as a couple of photos it looks like it’s in copper.


----------



## Barbarin (Feb 16, 2018)

calipsoii said:


> I'd just like the one I backed on Kickstarter to arrive. =/ After receiving a single emailed reply asking me to be patient it would seem I'm in the somewhat large group of people who never received a light and now cannot contact Javier to ask for an update.




We are following carefully every single case of stolen and lost item, and yes, they have been more than I ever experienced in my life, and the reason I’m sure it is the envelopes we used. Big fail; they were nice but a thieve’s magnet. Being said this, there are no more than 4 people now who have not received their parcels. It takes time for the courier company to consider the parcel as “lost”, but we update information as soon as it arrives. For further communication, please write me directly to jlb (at) Barbolight.es. 
Percentage of incidents with shipping at first has been more than 7%, which is crazy. Most of the cases have been solved, but people just don’t update, and they don’t have to do it either.
Im really sorry about this, but I can say also that we have done and we keep on doing our best. You can ask anytime to be refunded too.

BTW, I just have emptied my inbox in here, just in case. 

Regards, 

‘’javier


----------



## Barbarin (Feb 16, 2018)

d13avo said:


> Are these only available in brass and titanium as a couple of photos it looks like it’s in copper.



It is brass, not copper. We made some Ti and SS samples, but up to now we don’t plan to manufacture them. Aluminum, I don’t think it would work as flawlessly as expected due to the conductivity issues aluminum has, if electric contact is alu/alu.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you for keeping us updated here


----------



## d13avo (Feb 16, 2018)

Barbarin said:


> It is brass, not copper. We made some Ti and SS samples, but up to now we don’t plan to manufacture them. Aluminum, I don’t think it would work as flawlessly as expected due to the conductivity issues aluminum has, if electric contact is alu/alu.



Thank you Barbarin, have you got any left to sell, if so what materials and please could I purchase one.


----------



## Barbarin (Feb 16, 2018)

d13avo said:


> Thank you Barbarin, have you got any left to sell, if so what materials and please could I purchase one.



Most probably we will release SS and Ti during this year; not only that, we have made also 18650 3 Watt versions. If so, CPF people will be among the first to know. 
Javier


----------



## d13avo (Feb 16, 2018)

Barbarin said:


> Most probably we will release SS and Ti during this year; not only that, we have made also 18650 3 Watt versions. If so, CPF people will be among the first to know.
> Javier



Thank you, would like one of these. I’ll look forward to the release


----------



## Daylo (Mar 8, 2018)

Barbaric,

I have yet to receive the light that I ordered through Kickstarter. I have attempted to contact you via Facebook and your e-mail address for over a month without a meaningful response. Please contact me so that I can receive the light that I paid for.


----------



## JBancroft (May 6, 2018)

Javier,

You said in February that no more than 4 people had not received their lights. I count at least 8 people on your Kickstart page, myself included, that have posted after February stating that they have not received their light.

You are not responding to emails I have sent. Other backers are posting similar comments that their messages are going unanswered. 

You're last update on Kickstarter was January 10th. Since then you have posted nothing to offer any explanation to the backers still waiting for their lights.

Even if, as you say, there was a problem with the shipping envelopes - How hard is it to stuff a small metal tube into a plain brown package and ship it with a tracking number? For that matter, why were there no tracking numbers issued to backers on the first shipment??? I find it hard to believe that any courier would allow 6 months or more to go by before acknowledging a package was lost or stolen.

You have Kickstarter backers that still have not received what they paid for, but you are taking retail orders from your website and PM's here for more orders? If you have lights in stock to sell to others, why are you not taking care of current orders that have not been fulfilled?

This is a hell of a way to treat the people that put forward the funding to make your project happen. What actions are you taking to make this right?









Barbarin said:


> We are following carefully every single case of stolen and lost item, and yes, they have been more than I ever experienced in my life, and the reason Im sure it is the envelopes we used. Big fail; they were nice but a thieves magnet. Being said this, there are no more than 4 people now who have not received their parcels. It takes time for the courier company to consider the parcel as lost, but we update information as soon as it arrives. For further communication, please write me directly to jlb (at) Barbolight.es.
> Percentage of incidents with shipping at first has been more than 7%, which is crazy. Most of the cases have been solved, but people just dont update, and they dont have to do it either.
> Im really sorry about this, but I can say also that we have done and we keep on doing our best. You can ask anytime to be refunded too.
> 
> ...


----------



## tab665 (May 7, 2018)

Barbarin said:


> Most probably we will release SS and Ti during this year; not only that, we have made also 18650 3 Watt versions. If so, CPF people will be among the first to know.
> Javier


i question if an 18650 light would be a good idea with the battery crusher design of the light


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (May 10, 2018)

Is there not a spring inside the body?


----------



## tab665 (May 10, 2018)

no, don't get me wrong it's a fail proof design when using cheap primaries. but I've crushed the tops on any set of batteries I've used so far before the batteries have depleted


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (May 10, 2018)

The lack of a spring means no spring to break, no electrical resistance of running through a spring, and the light gets more compact by not having to make room for a spring, but yes, as you pointed out it becomes relatively easy to accidentally crush the cells inside.

Good to know. I don't have one of these lights yet, but I am very interested. I love the idea of a replica of the flashlight used in the Apollo missions. And I love how they made it with a warm tinted beam to help replicate the old incandescent bulbs instead of throwing in a typical cool white LED and ruining the whole experience. That is the icing on the cake in my opinion. These lights look great. I almost wish there was an even lower output/longer runtime version. A genuine battery vampire with output that isn't quite so head and shoulders above the output of the original.

These are some of the coolest flashlights out there. A brilliant idea to make these.


----------



## teckboon (May 28, 2018)

Barbarin said:


> We are following carefully every single case of stolen and lost item, and yes, they have been more than I ever experienced in my life, and the reason I’m sure it is the envelopes we used. Big fail; they were nice but a thieve’s magnet. Being said this, there are no more than 4 people now who have not received their parcels. It takes time for the courier company to consider the parcel as “lost”, but we update information as soon as it arrives. For further communication, please write me directly to jlb (at) Barbolight.es.
> Percentage of incidents with shipping at first has been more than 7%, which is crazy. Most of the cases have been solved, but people just don’t update, and they don’t have to do it either.
> Im really sorry about this, but I can say also that we have done and we keep on doing our best. You can ask anytime to be refunded too.
> 
> ...



I am backer number 73.

I have also yet to receive mine. All I want is to get what I have paid for on kickstarter.

I have requested for a tracking number for my parcel, which was never given to me from day 1.

You have asked me to email you directly, which I did, but you have stopped replying me.

Sorry I have to chase you all over the internet to get an answer, but all I want is to get what i was promised.

Thank you.


----------



## teckboon (May 31, 2018)

teckboon said:


> I am backer number 73.
> 
> I have also yet to receive mine. All I want is to get what I have paid for on kickstarter.
> 
> ...




After almost 9 months of waiting, my light has finally arrived. It was sent out to me as per the airway bill on 21st May 2018.

It has been a very long wait, but thank you for the light. Its great.


----------



## josiahg52 (Aug 26, 2018)

I still have not received my reward flashlight for backing the Kickstarter campaign. I am backer number 197 on 12 August 2017.

I received no information about my light. Upon sending several emails to the Javier, I received notification from UPS that a package was on its way. That was on 18 December 2017. In the meantime, I had ordered a second flashlight when they became available to purchase outside of the Kickstarter campaign.

The first tracking number never was never updated past "BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED" and of course, the flashlight never arrived. More emails between Javier and I went unanswered. My fault, but I forgot about it due to work and life but was reminded suddenly when I got another, second notification from UPS about an incoming package. I sent more emails to Javier trying to get information as at this point I still didn't know for sure that the packages I was informed of were even from him.

Finally, in early February I did get a reply and shortly after a flashlight arrived on that second tracking number. It was NOT my "reward" flashlight as it had no "custom" engraving on it. More emails and Javier promised to have Ms. Joanne go the warehouse and look for it and then he went silent. I tired sending an email a few months ago and found that the email address is no longer active. I don't know how else to get in contact with him.

I apologize that my first post here is one complaining about another forum member but I still have not received a light that I paid for and feel that I've exhausted all other avenues of communication. I don't care about the engraving at this point, I'd just like the light. My fault again for letting this go on for too long.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 5, 2019)

May be a stupid question but is this light available anywhere?


----------



## egginator1 (Feb 5, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> May be a stupid question but is this light available anywhere?



I tried sending you a pm, but your box is full.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 5, 2019)

Sry give me a second


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 5, 2019)

Cleaned out


----------



## BarryNYC (Feb 5, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> May be a stupid question but is this light available anywhere?



I'd like to know too.


----------



## Modernflame (Feb 5, 2019)

I'd be interested in long term reviews by verified owners. The thread piqued my interest when it was started. Opinions anyone?


----------



## kiely23+ (Feb 6, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> May be a stupid question but is this light available anywhere?




https://www.barbolight.es/collections/linternas-barbolight/products/apollo-penlight-apfl1


----------



## xevious (Feb 6, 2019)

Expensive for a 1w AA light made of brass... I know, it's all about the replication so it looks just like an original Apollo cabin flashlight... but it would've been nice to have 2 modes -- the low, representing how it worked for Apollo astronauts, an then a high, so you can boost illumination when needed.

In any case, I think it was pretty crude of the maker to abandon this topic after having responded a few times to people who hadn't received their lights. No follow up at all... which could've been done in just a few minutes. That shows a lack of follow-through that has me concerned about reliability of delivery.


----------



## UserM4 (Feb 11, 2019)

xevious said:


> Expensive for a 1w AA light made of brass... I know, it's all about the replication so it looks just like an original Apollo cabin flashlight... but it would've been nice to have 2 modes -- the low, representing how it worked for Apollo astronauts, an then a high, so you can boost illumination when needed.
> 
> In any case, I think it was pretty crude of the maker to abandon this topic after having responded a few times to people who hadn't received their lights. No follow up at all... which could've been done in just a few minutes. That shows a lack of follow-through that has me concerned about reliability of delivery.



I ordered one on Feb 3, a Sunday. I received an email on Monday saying that it had shipped from Spain. I received it today, Feb 11, Monday in California. Love the light. The warm color and stout output is just a fantastic rendition.


----------



## xevious (Feb 12, 2019)

UserM4 said:


> I ordered one on Feb 3, a Sunday. I received an email on Monday saying that it had shipped from Spain. I received it today, Feb 11, Monday in California. Love the light. The warm color and stout output is just a fantastic rendition.


Is it still a battery crusher? That's one tricky thing with some twisties... if there's not a good flexy spring in there, or just a post. I have an L3 Illumination L10 twisty that has partially crushed some Eneloops... which is annoying. So, I'm guessing that with this Apollo remake, you'd either use alkalines or dedicate a NiMH for the task, expecting it to suffer some crushing.


----------



## emarkd (Feb 12, 2019)

Modernflame said:


> I'd be interested in long term reviews by verified owners. The thread piqued my interest when it was started. Opinions anyone?



Sorry, just seeing this. Haven't really been following the thread. But I guess I qualify - I've had mine for a while now and have nothing negative to report. The brass has patina'ed beautifully in my opinion, the threads are smooth as ever, never any hint of malfunction. I really like the beam from it - smooth and clean with a nice fat hotspot and a beautiful warm tint. Great for nighttime use. Its also very comfortable to hold and operate one-handed. I know there's been concern expressed about crushing cells due to a lack of springs, but I haven't experienced that. Not to be accusational, and I do understand the reason for concern, but if you're crushing cells in your light its because you're tightening it down too far. Twist it 'til the light comes on, then stop. No issues. I did run a small strip of black tape down the side of my cells because they rattled a bit when the light was off and that bothered me, but its an easy fix. Other than that, its great.

That said, its not in my "edc" rotation or anything, I find it too large to carry really, and the lack of a low mode limits its usefulness for me. But I knew all that going in. This light had a design goal set from the beginning and I feel it met that admirably. It could never be my one-n-only flashlight, but I do use it around the house at night some. Its a great dog-walking light.



xevious said:


> I think it was pretty crude of the maker to abandon this topic after having responded a few times to people who hadn't received their lights. No follow up at all... which could've been done in just a few minutes. That shows a lack of follow-through that has me concerned about reliability of delivery.



I get where you're coming from here but don't forget that this is not an official means of communication for most makers. They don't have to participate here at all. If you have a question or concern you should be trying to contact the maker directly through some official means, an email address on their website or whatever. I would hope that any maker who chooses to participate here would do so regularly, its only good PR after all, but we shouldn't be surprised if they don't make forum posting a priority. I do hope all the folks up there in the thread ^^ with unanswered emails finally got handled though. That's not good business.


----------



## xevious (Feb 12, 2019)

emarkd said:


> I get where you're coming from here but don't forget that this is not an official means of communication for most makers. They don't have to participate here at all. If you have a question or concern you should be trying to contact the maker directly through some official means, an email address on their website or whatever. I would hope that any maker who chooses to participate here would do so regularly, its only good PR after all, but we shouldn't be surprised if they don't make forum posting a priority. I do hope all the folks up there in the thread ^^ with unanswered emails finally got handled though. That's not good business.


I get where you're coming from too... of course this isn't an _official_ means of comm. However, the maker DID start it... and this was a kind of "status check" place for the project, as well as questions fielded/answered. Thus, if the light is still for sale, then the maker should monitor it from time to time and respond. it's not hard to do, as it was done before... Not saying every day, but every couple weeks or monthly just to drop in and see what's up. So even if those other buyers were taken care of and they didn't come back here to report, seeing the maker post a quick update saying it was done would go a long way to support confidence.

In any event, thanks for sharing your experiences with this flashlight. When you talk about tightening the light and that there isn't a precision hard-stop (some slack after power is engaged), that makes sense... IF it was supporting both protected and unprotected (flat top). But since it's alkaline and NiMH cells, that means a button top. I don't know if the original light had the same situation... In any case, it's an important consideration to keep in mind. Maybe a little tape reminder is in order like your technique.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 12, 2019)

So when I first saw this light It really got my attention. Loved the simple design tough build and beam looked pretty good to me. Well I finally got one and couldn’t be more happy the build quality,the tint,beam shape. The whole thing is just awesome and guys this isn’t just a reproduction to keep on your shelf this thing is dead useful. I snapped some beam shots and did the best I could with a cellphone but what I see in the pictures is what I’m seeing in real life.














If I did this right the first photo is the NASA light second one is a 6200K Malkoff set at roughly the same output 100 lumens. There’s nothing I don’t love about this thing😄


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 12, 2019)

A few more. The spill on this thing is huge and I know some people were saying that it’s output is to much for close in use but I’m not getting that. Because of the tint and big hotspot it’s perfect for this type of work


----------



## moshow9 (Feb 12, 2019)

Anyone do runtime tests on it?


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 12, 2019)

Not yet but that’s what’s I plan on doing next. alkaline energizer lithium and eneloop. Probably have to wait for the weekend though.


----------



## Modernflame (Feb 12, 2019)

Beautiful beam tint. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## moshow9 (Feb 12, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> Not yet but that’s what’s I plan on doing next. alkaline energizer lithium and eneloop. Probably have to wait for the weekend though.


Looking forward to them, thanks!


----------



## Dave D (Feb 13, 2019)

thermal guy said:


>




That looks much bigger than I was expecting, can you give us some dimensions?

I think it was because it is titled as a 'Penlight' that made me think it would be smaller.

I need to watch Apollo 13 again and take note of the flashlights! 

Thanks

DD


----------



## xevious (Feb 13, 2019)

Dave D said:


> That looks much bigger than I was expecting, can you give us some dimensions?
> 
> I think it was because it is titled as a 'Penlight' that made me think it would be smaller.
> 
> ...


I agree, that would be useful. Also... when I went back to the site, I saw AA battery mentioned, but no quantity. Looking at that long shaft... is this 2AA?

Great tint shots, ThermalGuy. It's just that right amount of warmth to echo an incandescent while still being potent.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 13, 2019)

It’s a 2XAA but it’s not huge. Slightly longer then a G2 but so skinny it’s not bad in the pocket.its like 5 1/2 inches long


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 13, 2019)

And like I said this is NOT a cheap reproduction ment to sit in a case this thing has a huge spill fantastic tint and bright enough to walk your dog with but it’s so defused it’s also great for close up work. I’m liking it a lot


----------



## emarkd (Feb 13, 2019)

Heh, I also put a G2 in my comparison photo, actually a G2x but I don't think it matters much. Oh well, its a good comparison. I also included a Convoy S2+, kind of a popular 18650 tube light, and the classic 2AA Maglite. As you can see the Apollo light manages to be quite a bit shorter than the 2AA Maglite, which is expected since there's no springs or focusing mechanism. If you can carry a Maglite you can definitely carry the Apollo. 

I concur with Thermal Guy's thoughts about the usefulness of this light. It really does strike a nice balance between up-close and area lighting. I wouldn't say I love it for tight quarters, its a lot of light, but its not useless by any stretch. I do, however, still really miss a true low mode on it. It is completely useless when trying to poke around the bedroom at night without waking my sleeping wife. Way too much light for that. So like I said, it could never be my one-n-only light, but it does find some uses around the house and I enjoy it every time I take it out. I have zero regrets about buying it.


----------



## wacbzz (Feb 13, 2019)

TG - did you acquire this light recently from the website? I like this light, but I’m trying to find some info on the actual purchasing process from the site.


----------



## xevious (Feb 13, 2019)

wacbzz said:


> TG - did you acquire this light recently from the website? I like this light, but I’m trying to find some info on the actual purchasing process from the site.


Barbolight Apollo -- product details page -- click on "ADD TO CART."

Price is 105 EUR, which translates to roughly $119 in USD (Feb 2019). Shipping is extra... so, probably close to $130 USD.


I'm really curious to know if any astronauts (retired or current) have bought this light. And... did Javier send one to actor Tom Hanks?


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 13, 2019)

For the light you get IMO that’s a steal. I’m going to order another one and keep that somewhere nice and safe. Think I’ll have HOGO make me a nice sheath with a spot to carry a couple of extra cells and start carrying this thing.I know I sound like a broken record but I am totally thrilled at the usefulness of this light.cant seem to put it down.


----------



## wacbzz (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## LightObsession (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for the review Thermal Guy.

I do like the beam tint and shape in your pictures.


----------



## Dave D (Feb 14, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> It’s a 2XAA but it’s not huge. Slightly longer then a G2 but so skinny it’s not bad in the pocket.its like 5 1/2 inches long





emarkd said:


> Heh, I also put a G2 in my comparison photo, actually a G2x but I don't think it matters much. Oh well, its a good comparison. I also included a Convoy S2+, kind of a popular 18650 tube light, and the classic 2AA Maglite. As you can see the Apollo light manages to be quite a bit shorter than the 2AA Maglite, which is expected since there's no springs or focusing mechanism. If you can carry a Maglite you can definitely carry the Apollo.
> 
> I concur with Thermal Guy's thoughts about the usefulness of this light. It really does strike a nice balance between up-close and area lighting. I wouldn't say I love it for tight quarters, its a lot of light, but its not useless by any stretch. I do, however, still really miss a true low mode on it. It is completely useless when trying to poke around the bedroom at night without waking my sleeping wife. Way too much light for that. So like I said, it could never be my one-n-only light, but it does find some uses around the house and I enjoy it every time I take it out. I have zero regrets about buying it.




Thank you both for going to the trouble, the size looks more like I was expecting, in the thermal guy's original photo the perspective was making it look 9P sized. :twothumbs


----------



## xevious (Feb 14, 2019)

emarkd said:


> Heh, I also put a G2 in my comparison photo, actually a G2x but I don't think it matters much. Oh well, its a good comparison. I also included a Convoy S2+, kind of a popular 18650 tube light, and the classic 2AA Maglite. As you can see the Apollo light manages to be quite a bit shorter than the 2AA Maglite, which is expected since there's no springs or focusing mechanism. If you can carry a Maglite you can definitely carry the Apollo.
> 
> I concur with Thermal Guy's thoughts about the usefulness of this light. It really does strike a nice balance between up-close and area lighting. I wouldn't say I love it for tight quarters, its a lot of light, but its not useless by any stretch. I do, however, still really miss a true low mode on it. It is completely useless when trying to poke around the bedroom at night without waking my sleeping wife. Way too much light for that. So like I said, it could never be my one-n-only light, but it does find some uses around the house and I enjoy it every time I take it out. I have zero regrets about buying it.


I wonder... would QTC work in this light?


----------



## emarkd (Feb 14, 2019)

xevious said:


> I wonder... would QTC work in this light?


Thought of that already, it doesn't. The light has a driver in it, even though it's single mode. Putting a square of qtc material over the positive pad makes it unhappy. It starts flickering and carrying on like crazy until you tighten it down enough to overcome the qtc and fully power the driver, which by that point it's at full normal output. Some of those flickers are quite a bit dimmer as you'd expect, but unless you're trying to accomplish moonlight strobe it's quite useless. Unfortunately.

Now with some work I'm sure the driver could be bypassed or removed so it becomes a true qtc light but I've never felt inclined to try that.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 14, 2019)

Wonder if you could run it off a a single AA and a dummy cell? But I like the output how it is actually.


----------



## emarkd (Feb 14, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> Wonder if you could run it off a a single AA and a dummy cell? But I like the output how it is actually.


Haven't tried that one, but my guess is that the driver struggles with the low voltage, just like it does with the qtc in place. I could be wrong though..


----------



## xevious (Feb 14, 2019)

emarkd said:


> Thought of that already, it doesn't. The light has a driver in it, even though it's single mode. Putting a square of qtc material over the positive pad makes it unhappy. It starts flickering and carrying on like crazy until you tighten it down enough to overcome the qtc and fully power the driver, which by that point it's at full normal output. Some of those flickers are quite a bit dimmer as you'd expect, but unless you're trying to accomplish moonlight strobe it's quite useless. Unfortunately.
> 
> Now with some work I'm sure the driver could be bypassed or removed so it becomes a true qtc light but I've never felt inclined to try that.


Thanks for that. I was thinking maybe the driver might have some resilience in that regard, but it sounds like it's rather basic. Yeah, I wouldn't modify anything at all. That would ruin the value considerably!


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 14, 2019)

Looking at The exploded diagram it looks like it must be a very basic driver built for very reliable service. If I’m looking at it right it’s very small.


----------



## tab665 (Feb 14, 2019)

I think a custom maker could take this design to the next level... I got mine from kickstarter... I appreciate that it's a replica but if it was simply "inspired" by the original it would be a much better light. first, it's too bright. second, it's not the flood optic as the first proto. third, make the head one piece and make the batteries tail loadable and make it a clickie and include a p pocket clip. fourth, beef up the walls. the battery tube is rather thin in my opinion. and lastly, make it a AA light instead of 2xAA. all that said, I love the basic and retro look. I love the warm tint, and I love the run time.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 14, 2019)

Boy idk. To me the length is perfect for holding on to. A single AA Would be WAY head heavy. Kinda like that now. It is bright but I find the beam so floody that it works. And a clicky would just be one more thing that can go wrong.your ideas arnt bad and they make sense. Just not on a light like this. It’s a one mode work horse. Imo


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 17, 2019)

So I did an informal runtime test with this light just to see what it would do. Please keep in mind that I have no light meter and am going off what I’m seeing 

With 2 eneloop AA. 1900 mah I got full output for 2 1/2 hours then another 2 1/2 hours at reduced output all the way down to 1-2 lumens. Ended the test with led still glowing. 

2XAA DURACELL RUNTEST 
With alkaline batteries this thing rocks! I got 2 1/2 hours full output then it dropped to 50 percent and stayed there for 2 hours before it started its long taper down. At 10 hours it was still putting out 1-2 lumens but with the wide beam on it it was still very useful. At that point I passed out and it was stone dead when I woke.cool thing about alkaline batteries is that when I turned it off and back on they had “recharged” enough to give me another 15 minutes or so of light 5 lumens or so. 

It definitely is a battery vampire. Draining the batteries to .500 ..800.

I also did a test with energizer lithium 91’s they were much brighter and looked very good at 4 1/2 hours but I fell asleep and light was completely dead when I woke up at 10 hour mark 😡 so no real data there. my bad


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 17, 2019)

I tried some Duracell 2500 precharged that I had and they 
Ran 3 hours kicked down to About 80percent.then stayed on that level till 5 hour mark.at that point it took a nose dive down to about 20 lumens. It made it to 6 hours with 1-2 lumens before I ended test. 

I’m definitely going to be running eneloop pro in this when they come in. 

You don’t get that long taper like you do with Alkalines but you get almost full output for 5 hours


----------



## Flyhalf (Feb 25, 2019)

For me it's perfect. I wanted a replica of a NASA light and that's what I got. It also happens to perform very well so it gets used a lot.


----------



## rain0395 (Feb 26, 2019)

how much does it cost ?


----------



## Dave D (Feb 26, 2019)

rain0395 said:


> how much does it cost ?



105 Euros.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 26, 2019)

I’m not a collector but thought this looked cool figured I’d just put it on the shelf and not touch it but when I started using it I couldn’t stop. It is so handy and the beam! It really is like a work of art. Beautiful tint and so floody it’s just the perfect light to work with. I love it.


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 5, 2019)

I’m doing another test this time with eneloop pro. 2450mah. I’ll keep you all posted.


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 6, 2019)

eneloop pro. Ran 5 hours almost full out put. Then at 5 hour mark took the big plunge to 10-15 lumens or so. Continued to be useful for another hour. Basically the same results I got from my Duracell 2500’s. Not to bad I think


----------



## LightObsession (Mar 7, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> eneloop pro. Ran 5 hours almost full out put. Then at 5 hour mark took the big plunge to 10-15 lumens or so. Continued to be useful for another hour. Basically the same results I got from my Duracell 2500’s. Not to bad I think



5 hours at full output seems pretty good to me.


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 7, 2019)

Hey someone’s still interested! 😂😂. But ya it’s really not to bad performance out of it. It really does a very good job if your working on a project. And not just fitting a round peg in a square hole. That might be the other way around. Got to watch the movie again. Lol


----------



## Johnnyh (Mar 7, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> eneloop pro. Ran 5 hours almost full out put. Then at 5 hour mark took the big plunge to 10-15 lumens or so. Continued to be useful for another hour. Basically the same results I got from my Duracell 2500’s. Not to bad I think



Thanks for the test! Not bad if you ask me.
I got the one of these when they first came out on the Kickstarter campaign. I stuck it away intending to keep it for posterity or gift to one of the Grandkids someday. You’ve inspired me to get it out and give it some love. There’s IS something to be said for its simplicity. Twist on, twist off...no modes, no surprises. Not much to go wrong. The warm Nichia emitter and the o.p. reflector produce a very nice, floody hotspot with plenty of spill. A pleasure to use! And I like the smell of brass!


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 7, 2019)

Yes that's exactly how I feel. Was going to keep it tucked away but the hen saw a he beam and well rest was history. I use it around the house quite a bit


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 18, 2019)

Old thread but was bored and thinking about this light and agree it may be a little to bright for close in work so figured I’d try something I had been curious about.Can you run this light off of a single AA? Well yep you can! And its probably about half as bright. So in a pinch it’s nice to know she will work just fine on just one AA. Doing a runtime test. I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 18, 2019)

5 hours and it’s down to 5 lumens. Not bad for a single Duracell AA! Still very usable.


----------

